# 2.5" Lift on Jeep Wrangler - What Size Tires to Use?



## SnowSon (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2012 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon with a 2.5" lift. Currently, it has 18" rims with 35x12.5x18 inch BFG Off Road tires on it. With the current setup, I am worried about both the angle of the plow as well as how well the jeep will handle when plowing in tight quarters. Therefore, I am going to put tires on the original 17" rims that I bought with the jeep and am looking for some advice on what to put on the 17" rims for both effective handling when plowing and something that will look good on the jeep in the winter while not plowing. Looking forward to everyone's input! Thanks!


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

SnowSon;2025033 said:


> I recently purchased a 2012 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon with a 2.5" lift. Currently, it has 18" rims with 35x12.5x18 inch BFG Off Road tires on it. With the current setup, I am worried about both the angle of the plow as well as how well the jeep will handle when plowing in tight quarters. Therefore, I am going to put tires on the original 17" rims that I bought with the jeep and am looking for some advice on what to put on the 17" rims for both effective handling when plowing and something that will look good on the jeep in the winter while not plowing. Looking forward to everyone's input! Thanks!


If they'll fit, GY Duratracs! Hands down *the best* tire for plowing! Unstoppable Monsters in snow! Good luck!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Do a search. There are literally HOURS worth of reading on the subject. A Jeep forum will also have DAYS of reading what will fit after lifts, mods, etc


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you changed your gear ratios to run 35" tires?

I use Blizzak tires for snow plowing. Every one is going to say "best tire hands down" mostly because the haven't tried many brands and when they do its because they are replacing a worn out tire with new ones, of coerce the new one work much better than the old ones... there NEW.

Siping is one reason snow tires are better ALSO the rubber compound is important. Not just soft rubber but rubber that looks like a sponge lots of little voids in the rubber. Its the corners that give traction and a sponge has LOTS of little corners.

checkout http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=125

I also use WIDE tires, its the number of edges on the tire that are in contact with the snow/ice that give traction. a wide tire has more. When I plow my tires are behind the plow on esentuly on ice so I want lots of tire contact. If you drive on UNplowed surfaces then skinny tires work better. (JMO)

Lastly counter weight and ballast (not the same thing) the more the better. The main problem with jeeps is there lack of weight. So counter weight does both it counters the weight of the plow so it removes some weight from the front axle and it adds weight to the rear axle. I found the jeep without counter weight runs around in tippy toes on the front axle, leaving the rear axle with insufficient weight on it to provide traction and stability.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

"I also use WIDE tires, its the number of edges on the tire that are in contact with the snow/ice that give traction."

I didn't, i found that skinnier tires on my jeep resulted in better traction. as there is more ground pressure per sq inch. This lets the edges of the tire grab what imperfections in the road much better, thus less wheel spinning.

wide tires just spin to easely and resulted in loss of productivity.
Then when you get stuck, and we all do, a wide tire just makes a ice patch under it as it lacks the weight per sq inch to dig threw.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2026486 said:


> "I also use WIDE tires, its the number of edges on the tire that are in contact with the snow/ice that give traction."
> 
> I didn't, i found that skinnier tires on my jeep resulted in better traction. as there is more ground pressure per sq inch. This lets the edges of the tire grab what imperfections in the road much better, thus less wheel spinning.
> 
> ...


Ditto x 1K! Skinner the better


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Wide tires are garbage in snow


----------



## jme4158 (Dec 3, 2011)

My JKU has a 2.5" budget boost.. I run 285 75/17 fierce attitude M/Ts year round.. I have to say I have been extremely impressed with these tires.. I was skeptical when someone recommended the to me (as all of you probably are now).. but let me tell you they are unbelievable in the snow with and without plow.. I now have 20k on them and they still look new.. I have been wanting to go bigger but can't justify buying tires with these still in great shape.. plus they're cheap.. they are similar to duratracs as they are made by Goodyear also. Check them out


----------

